# November on the Manistee?



## Ojh (Sep 4, 2019)

I'm thinking about making another trip up there sometime next month for the steelies, any recommendation as to when? 
Thanks, Oj


----------



## Bob Hunter (Jan 19, 2016)

Ojh said:


> I'm thinking about making another trip up there sometime next month for the steelies, any recommendation as to when?
> Thanks, Oj


Anytime from now through April.


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

_*Any*_ time. There are Steelhead at Tippy dam every single day of the year. The fishing should just get better through November, and into December. And I've been hearing some great reports already.......


----------



## noshow (Sep 24, 2010)

What part of the manistee you thinking of fishing? I know right now for the next couple weeks it can be a battle and a pain dealing with all the leaves coming down the river. I love the river in november but I'm more partial to trolling manistee lake with spoons in november and december before ice.


----------



## Ojh (Sep 4, 2019)

noshow said:


> What part of the manistee you thinking of fishing? I know right now for the next couple weeks it can be a battle and a pain dealing with all the leaves coming down the river. I love the river in november but I'm more partial to trolling manistee lake with spoons in november and december before ice.


Seems like the leave change is late this year. When I left that area on Oct 7th the trees were still green, downstate was starting to change but the vibrant colors I'd normally see on the river were yet to happen. 
I like to fish from below where Bear Creek enters to above Rainbow Bend, I've been fishing those waters for 30 some years and found most of the snags. Its just in the last few years that I'm trying to add a week of steelhead fishin. I'm just learning how its done and enjoy the challenge.


----------



## flyrodder46 (Dec 31, 2011)

The longer you wait into Nov. the less the leaf flotilla will be a problem. With that said I am headed north the first week of Nov. , but anytime from Nov. through mid Dec. usually will let you find plenty of Steelhead to deal with for a fall run.


----------



## noshow (Sep 24, 2010)

The surf fishing was pretty hot out of manistee this weekend.


----------



## slightofhand (Jul 21, 2010)

They are on their way in...more numbers coming!


----------



## steelslam (Apr 8, 2001)

i just got done fishing the mann. thurs-sun. the leafs haven't even started to fall yet. so there is lots of leaves to come down in the next couple weeks. the river is higher than normal an dirty in color. we caught a few smaller steel, but there was a 17 an a 20 caught from the camp saturday. plugs, spawn, an beads was taking the steel. sorry no pics.


----------



## Bud man (May 1, 2008)

The winds this week should help knock some of the leaves down.


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

The 3rd week of October is usually when the vast majority of leaves come down, in northern MI. The 4th week of October they flow downstream in huge quantities. The following week is when I usually start fishing for Steelhead in rivers, in earnest.


----------



## nighttime (Nov 25, 2007)

Leaves are behind. Always struggle when big flows of leaves are in. Many times I’ll take a week or two off. Although rubber bands ran above hardware help a lot.


----------



## Ojh (Sep 4, 2019)

nighttime said:


> Leaves are behind. Always struggle when big flows of leaves are in. Many times I’ll take a week or two off. Although rubber bands ran above hardware help a lot.


I've never heard of this, what and how do the rubber bands work? Is this for those running lures?


----------



## nighttime (Nov 25, 2007)

Cut rubber band in one spot, tie into knot above leader and trim down each tail down to 1/4” or little less. Make sure knot is tight. I like really slim small rubber bands. Don’t want to leave to much so it drastically changes lure depth and action. Won’t stop em all but helps


----------



## Ojh (Sep 4, 2019)

Any recommendations for a spinning rod? I'm using a Browning now and it feels a little stiff at the tip, I've tried a few others Fish Eagle IM6 etc. What are you guys using?
Thanks, Oj


----------



## Bob Hunter (Jan 19, 2016)

Ojh said:


> Any recommendations for a spinning rod? I'm using a Browning now and it feels a little stiff at the tip, I've tried a few others Fish Eagle IM6 etc. What are you guys using?
> Thanks, Oj


Bottom bouncing or bobber fishing?


----------



## Ojh (Sep 4, 2019)

Bob Hunter said:


> Bottom bouncing or bobber fishing?


bottom bouncing, single egg - never seen bobbers for steelhead, never cared for bobber fishing, too mechanical for me although its good technique in certain holes.


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

Ojh said:


> bottom bouncing, single egg - never seen bobbers for steelhead, never cared for bobber fishing, too mechanical for me although its good technique in certain holes.


"Bobber" fishing for Trout, Salmon, and Steelhead is so productive, there is an entire forum on this site pretty much devoted to it - with overlap @ other forums. lol
https://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/forums/center-pin-fishing.88/

For bottom bouncing, and bobber (float fishing on the other forum, lol) fishing, I like a longish rod, 9 - 10 foot. I like a fast action rod, and I like them rated for 6# - 10# line. I don't like light action, whippy rods, and I don't like heavy action rods for Steelhead. Fast action, rated for 6# - 10# line. You can go longer for better float drifts (and use special line that floats for mainline), and you can bottom bounce with 11 foot rods. But 9 - 10 foot (I like 10 foot rods) will do a good job for you, and can work well for both applications.


----------



## Bob Hunter (Jan 19, 2016)

Ojh said:


> bottom bouncing, single egg - never seen bobbers for steelhead, never cared for bobber fishing, too mechanical for me although its good technique in certain holes.


I’d check out the Okuma SST line, or the Pro series in anything 9-10’ long 6-10, 6-12 line rating, med. light.


----------



## captainpaddlebone (Sep 1, 2016)

Are the steelies showing up pretty good? I'm off for rut vacation next week and was hoping to do a little cast and blast. Unless I fill both tags this weekend, then I'll be strictly fishing. haha 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## BMARKS (Nov 6, 2017)

If your catching fish on noodle rods i hope your taking them home. because usually they are too exhausted to survive. i myself have been describes as very aggressive with fish. i like a faster action too. get it done and move on the the next.


----------



## hungryhollow (Jan 16, 2013)

BMARKS said:


> If your catching fish on noodle rods i hope your taking them home. because usually they are too exhausted to survive. i myself have been describes as very aggressive with fish. i like a faster action too. get it done and move on the the next.


 I agree.


----------



## riverbob (Jan 11, 2011)

BMARKS said:


> If your catching fish on noodle rods i hope your taking them home. because usually they are too exhausted to survive. i myself have been describes as very aggressive with fish. i like a faster action too. get it done and move on the the next.


 I disagree, it's got a whole lot to do with water temps n the fish n time of the year, quick example, like right now i catch a steel head,n it's dog tired from the fight, I put it on a rope, n hour later it will rip your arm off, pulling in the stringer, I know the longer the fight the harder it is on a fish, just like stringing a fish, u string it in dead water, u got dead fish.... so turn on the light,,, it's about water temp, n a proper release,,,,, my:2cents:


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

Just because they swim away, doesn't mean they will survive. I've seen plenty of Skams swim away after being released, and they were floating a short time later. Granted, that was in piss-warm water. However, post-spawn Steelhead die a lot (some estimates up to 85% mortality), simply from the rigors of spawning, and the water isn't warm when they spawn. 

Everyone can fish with whatever legal tackle they choose to. I am just sharing my opinion, after fishing for Steelhead for 45 years. They fight GREAT, so I like to get the best fight out of them. Heck, I am fine losing nice fish, if I feel like I got a great fight out of them. Fast action rods are more sensitive, fight fish better, and land them faster. Slow action (light) rods you just have to hang on, and hope the fish doesn't do anything crazy. I want to feel like we just went toe-to-toe for a bit.


----------



## riverbob (Jan 11, 2011)

like I said, "water temps, n the fish, n the time of the year"


----------



## Bob Hunter (Jan 19, 2016)

Fishndude said:


> Just because they swim away, doesn't mean they will survive. I've seen plenty of Skams swim away after being released, and they were floating a short time later. Granted, that was in piss-warm water. However, post-spawn Steelhead die a lot (some estimates up to 85% mortality), simply from the rigors of spawning, and the water isn't warm when they spawn.
> 
> Everyone can fish with whatever legal tackle they choose to. I am just sharing my opinion, after fishing for Steelhead for 45 years. They fight GREAT, so I like to get the best fight out of them. Heck, I am fine losing nice fish, if I feel like I got a great fight out of them. Fast action rods are more sensitive, fight fish better, and land them faster. Slow action (light) rods you just have to hang on, and hope the fish doesn't do anything crazy. I want to feel like we just went toe-to-toe for a bit.


It’s my opinion that the faster a steelhead can be landed, the better its chance of survival after its released. I won’t ever release a skamania during summer warm water temperatures.


----------



## hungryhollow (Jan 16, 2013)

Bob Hunter said:


> It’s my opinion that the faster a steelhead can be landed, the better its chance of survival after its released. I won’t ever release a skamania during summer warm water temperatures.


 Yep


----------



## rippin lip (Nov 29, 2010)

Bob Hunter said:


> It’s my opinion that the faster a steelhead can be landed, the better its chance of survival after its released. I won’t ever release a skamania during summer warm water temperatures.


I agree with bob. Never flip the fish in the boat. Take fish from net straight to boga and let him recoup while you wash your hands and high five the bros. Take pics with fish then put the fish back in the riv for a minute then release boga and watch the fish swim away. Eat or give away all wrestle skamanias, they will float and be turtle food if you don’t.


----------



## ausable_steelhead (Sep 30, 2002)

You can still lay into a fish with a noodle rod, it’s just that most people don’t. You won’t turn them or put the wood like a faster rod, but you can pull as much as you like.


----------



## 1MoreKast (Mar 15, 2015)

Team Noodle! 

I agree the shorter, faster action rods are more sensitive and make for a short fight. For the guys (including myself) who like to float fish that long rod helps with mending line and a longer drift. Big shock absorber when setting the hook into a missile. Like ausable said above, you can lay into the fish with a longer rod but some guys need to put their purse down 

No right or wrong answer here!


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

Today actually starts November on the Manistee River, 2019. It looks like a perfect day for Steelheading......and I am working. Good luck to all who are out.


----------



## BMARKS (Nov 6, 2017)

After this rain and cool weather, the rivers will be in perfect shape for a great fall run. late october/ early november rain means i will have something to do all winter with fish to pick away at.


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

Here is a super-sensitive rod, that is 10 feet long, and will take 8# leader. I'd use 10# mainline, and run 8# or 10# leaders, and whale on Steelhead with this stick. A custom rod guy could replace the butt/reel seat, to build something more compatible with spin fishing. They could put better guides for spin fishing on, too, but how far do you really want to go to change a beautiful rod?
https://www.ebay.com/itm/G-Loomis-G...540993?hash=item5b629ded41:g:A04AAOSw7RtdsMYL

I have a couple of the IMX versions of that rod, and they are hands-down my favorite rods to fish for, and fight Steelhead with. When I am bottom bouncing, I can feel a Steelhead fart from 3 feet with these. lol I've got an old Sage 9.5' 8 weight built for spinning that has landed thousands of Salmon, and Steelhead, too. The IMX rods are better, tho.

On a more serious note, I can easily tell the difference between bottom bouncing on a sandy bottom, and a muddy bottom with these. And when I get a bite, and slam the hook home, the fast action of the rod helps set that hook, so I don't lose the fish during the fight.


----------



## Ojh (Sep 4, 2019)

I have a couple Loomis rods, they're very good. I looked into getting one of his new ones, all he sells are the blanks and he'll recommend a rod maker. Salty. The 'old timers' I kinda learned from used the flyrod blank with spinningrod seat, they swore by them. I used to watch them fishing and regret I never asked them to teach me. They'd be tying bags in the evenings when we talkin fish storeys in camp, they'd make it look easy, have a mason jar full in no time. They'd be just starting the steelhead fishin when I was finishing the salmon and getting ready to head back to Virginia. There'd be a couple days of overlap and I'd watch them working the holes.


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

I'm kind of getting to be one of those old-timers. 

Salmon pull hard, but nothing fights quite like a Steelhead. I use spawn all the time, and can usually tie a bag/minute, or slight faster. I don't go through nearly as many spawnbags in a day as I used to, though.


----------



## Bob Hunter (Jan 19, 2016)

Ojh said:


> I have a couple Loomis rods, they're very good. I looked into getting one of his new ones, all he sells are the blanks and he'll recommend a rod maker. Salty. The 'old timers' I kinda learned from used the flyrod blank with spinningrod seat, they swore by them. I used to watch them fishing and regret I never asked them to teach me. They'd be tying bags in the evenings when we talkin fish storeys in camp, they'd make it look easy, have a mason jar full in no time. They'd be just starting the steelhead fishin when I was finishin one g the salmon and getting ready to head back to Virginia. There'd be a couple days of overlap and I'd watch them working the holes.


My 2 favorite bouncing rods were both built from Loomis fly rod blanks, one was a 9’ 6 im6 9wt, the other was a 10’ imx 7wt.


----------



## brian0013 (Feb 11, 2011)

Fishndude said:


> Here is a super-sensitive rod, that is 10 feet long, and will take 8# leader. I'd use 10# mainline, and run 8# or 10# leaders, and whale on Steelhead with this stick. A custom rod guy could replace the butt/reel seat, to build something more compatible with spin fishing. They could put better guides for spin fishing on, too, but how far do you really want to go to change a beautiful rod?
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/G-Loomis-G...540993?hash=item5b629ded41:g:A04AAOSw7RtdsMYL
> 
> I have a couple of the IMX versions of that rod, and they are hands-down my favorite rods to fish for, and fight Steelhead with. When I am bottom bouncing, I can feel a Steelhead fart from 3 feet with these. lol I've got an old Sage 9.5' 8 weight built for spinning that has landed thousands of Salmon, and Steelhead, too. The IMX rods are better, tho.
> ...


Feel the same way about my tfo my favorite rod to chuck


----------



## GRUNDY (Jun 18, 2005)

ausable_steelhead said:


> You can still lay into a fish with a noodle rod, it’s just that most people don’t. You won’t turn them or put the wood like a faster rod, but you can pull as much as you like.


Big 10-4! You can put the screws to a fish with a noodle rod. Just need your drag set right. Most keep too loose of a drag IMHO

Of course that’s just how I do it. Not hating


----------



## Ojh (Sep 4, 2019)

I see White Stuff up there! Daggone! Friends sent me a pic of the boat house, hmmmm, tell me again how steelhead go into a frenzy with snow on the ground! It is a 1500mile round trip to fish it and I'm trying hard to talk myself into it! I'm actually thinking about buying underwear that cost more than my fishing rod! 
We.re sick, hopeless and sick, thats all there is to it. They hitiin on beads you say?


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

I have heard relatively poor fishing reports from the Ausable this fall, so far. Not a lot of Steelhead in other nearby east-side rivers, either.


----------



## Ojh (Sep 4, 2019)

Fishndude said:


> I have heard relatively poor fishing reports from the Ausable this fall, so far. Not a lot of Steelhead in other nearby east-side rivers, either.


OkeyDokey then, I'll stay here and cook up a mess of salmon cakes and watch football! 
Seriously, I might be able to head that was next week for a few days.


----------



## Brien maeder (Mar 12, 2013)

The boy got one today


----------



## captainpaddlebone (Sep 1, 2016)

What's with the rowboats up above the coffer, at tippy, are they first come first serve, or are they privately owned? 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Bob Hunter (Jan 19, 2016)

captainpaddlebone said:


> What's with the rowboats up above the coffer, at tippy, are they first come first serve, or are they privately owned?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


All privately owned. Every spring Consumes bitches to the DNR, and they start taking the boats out of there. If guys are using them a few times a week, usually locals, they don’t seem to mind.


----------



## captainpaddlebone (Sep 1, 2016)

Bob Hunter said:


> All privately owned. Every spring Consumes bitches to the DNR, and they start taking the boats out of there. If guys are using them a few times a week, usually locals, they don’t seem to mind.


Thanks for the info, I was going to ask, but the guard shack was closed when I was there last week 


Sent from my SM-N900V using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Bob Hunter (Jan 19, 2016)

captainpaddlebone said:


> Thanks for the info, I was going to ask, but the guard shack was closed when I was there last week
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


The pay shack will most likely be closed till next spring.


----------



## rippin lip (Nov 29, 2010)

Beautiful November day on the big man yesterday!!! Got to spend the day with some pro Lip Rippers!! The Fishing got so hot I had to shed some layers. 8 fish to the net and Lost 6 battles to chrome!!!!! Took 2 plants and a cookie cutter natural out of the system for the smoker.


----------



## AdamBradley (Mar 13, 2008)

Jake has to have one hell of an immune system! Haha good work!


----------



## salmon_slayer06 (Mar 19, 2006)

Good to see some average Joe's getting into some fish. Don't let the local guides catch all of them. Still getting few in lake all silver missiles surprised to see dark fish must be up in the river a ways


----------



## rippin lip (Nov 29, 2010)

salmon_slayer06 said:


> Good to see some average Joe's getting into some fish. Don't let the local guides catch all of them. Still getting few in lake all silver missiles surprised to see dark fish must be up in the river a ways


Jake has been on the river chasen em for the last 3 months. It wasn’t hard to find the pods.


----------



## rippin lip (Nov 29, 2010)

AdamBradley said:


> Jake has to have one hell of an immune system! Haha good work!


He’s sick!!!!!!!! The tug is the drug!!!!!
It was the last day on the big riv for him. He’s heading south today to scout his home waters. His Facebook has more pics from the day.


----------



## dirtyfisheyes187 (Jul 12, 2017)

Facebook? What’s that


----------

